

New imagery shows brain neurons are arranged in 2D sheets - obtu
http://medicalxpress.com/news/2012-03-brain-wiring-no-brainer-scans-reveal.html?

======
tocomment
Does anyone know what they mean by a "grid"? Different neurons can have
different numbers of connections and they connect all over the place, not just
to their immediate neighbors.

I read and reread the first page of this paper and I can't figure out what
they're saying. What's new here?

~~~
nooneelse
I'm no domain expert, but I think by talking about individual neurons your
comment is focused a bit too spatially small. The pathways described in the
paper involve numerous axons hooking up widely separated neuron sets.

I.e. for a computer analogy, this isn't showing the scale of internal wiring
for a chip, or even cables on the scale of hooking the motherboard to a hdd.
It is showing the wiring on the scale of 'from one rack in a sever room to
another across the room'. Or, for a highway analogy, not the housing
subdivisions, more the freeways.

I just got answered over on reddit by someone who did a thesis on
tractography; they seem to be open to more questions:
[http://www.reddit.com/r/science/comments/rl1y7/diffusion_spe...](http://www.reddit.com/r/science/comments/rl1y7/diffusion_spectrum_imaging_reveals_an_orderly/c46qbdg)

------
obtu
The article hasn't been liberated yet, but here's the abstract:
<https://www.sciencemag.org/content/335/6076/1628.abstract>

A bit more on diffusion imaging, though you'll have to hit google scholar to
find more up-to-date information on the signal processing:

[http://www.metafilter.com/114373/What-a-beautiful-mind-
you-h...](http://www.metafilter.com/114373/What-a-beautiful-mind-you-
have#4268116)

<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Diffusion_MRI>

<https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tractography>

------
Someone
Supplemental data at
[http://www.sciencemag.org/content/suppl/2012/03/28/335.6076....](http://www.sciencemag.org/content/suppl/2012/03/28/335.6076.1628.DC1/Wedeen-
SOM.pdf)

I haven't completely read it, but that data looks more noisy than that medical
express link. That makes me trust it more. I (did?) wonder whether Science
would do April fool's jokes, or whether the authors made a deal to do so, with
the article itself being real.

------
nullflux
So all this time Cray has been doing it right:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/File:Cray-3_processor_brick.jpg>

------
ilaksh
Sounds like what this guy was talking about a little.
<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=48r-IeYOvG4>

------
rmundo
So it's true what they say about the fabric of the mind. Consider mine blown!

------
username3
Intelligent Design

